# Why you should not buy an EVGA 400-600 and 500B-600B



## shilka

*Alright time for another one of these threads and before i begin i want to say a few words, first off if you have one of these its not going to blow up and burn your house its not that bad its just not very good either, second this is an info thread to help and inform everyone what the flaws of the unit is, if you dont like this and you just want to rage and spam the thread becasue you dont like it then please stop reading right here and go away, thank you very much*

First of the EVGA 80 plus and bronze rated units (not the B1 or B2) on paper looks like cheap 80 plus and 80 plus bronze units, but the fact is they are not very good and you should take your money elsewhere if you are looking for one of these units in a gaming and/or overclocking PC, why is that well i am going to explain in more details below.

OEM on these units are HEC or as i like to call them the kings of crap as almost everything they have ever made is not very good, the best HEC unit ever made is the gold rated AeroCool GT series which is on the OCN PSU list.

These units are group regulated as well which mean the voltage regulation is not going to be all that great.

*Note that all ripple and voltage results are from the unit(s) at full load*


Spoiler: Anyway lets start with the 80 plus rated units



review and pictures are from jonnyguru.com so all credit goes to them and not me as i have not reviewed this unit nor do i claim i have








Folks, what we have here is the exact same HEC design used in the 500B. Just... you know... less efficient and more rippletastic.


A CM6800 is our PWM/PFC controller of the day. That's a Capxon main filter capacitor, there.


Line filtering continues here with two more Y caps, an X cap, and a coil. No surge suppression device is present, but I tend to let that slide in APFC units anyway.


All secondary capacitors come from Teapo.


12v rail ripple suppression is crap its around 90mv and go as high as 105mv, and its been a long time since i seen anything that bad




So there you have it the EVGA 430 / 500 are cheap for a reason as they are not very good to say the least.





Spoiler: Moving on to the EVGA bronze rated units



this time all credit goes to techpowerup for the pictures and info





The OEM of this unit is HEC/Compucase, and the 500B actually shares the platform with the be quiet! L8-500 unit we reviewed a while ago. HEC/Compucase is a popular choice for this price category because its units are affordable and perform decently. The secondary side uses a group-regulation scheme, which will give the PSU a hard time with our Haswell compliance test. Also, the components rectifying all of its rails are passive, which will reduce efficiency.
500B


600B


Same story as before lots of CapXon and Teapo caps used everywhere


Voltage Regulation is not great but it could be worse

500B


600B


12v rail ripple suppression is a little bit better on the 500B and 600B but not by much

500B




Reviews of the 80 plus rated units
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=436
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=431
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=384
hardocp.com/article/2015/02/19/evga_430w_power_supply_review/#.VOdngks5AuU


Reviews of the bronze rated units
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=351
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/16/evga_500b_500w_power_supply_review/1#.VmwrFL8WmwZ
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/500B/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/600B/

At least the bronze rated units are better then the 80 plus rated units are.

So there you have it avoid these units if you are looking for one in your mid/high end gaming and/or overclocking PC, if you are making a cheap office/media or other low end non stressful PC they are okey but still not great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've seen the EVGA 500B for $29.99 on Newegg and the EVGA 430 for $19.99. Now, they aren't the best units in the world but for those prices they are perfect for cheap office builds. If you are building a cheap gaming rig I would recommend you spend a bit extra and go with an Antec Earthwatts or similar, I wouldn't want to use these units in a stressful environment.


All info and pictures came from techpowerup jonnyguru and the testing has been done by them so all credit goes to them not me.


----------



## coachmark2

Ew. No thank you EVGA.

I mean, I understand that these are designed with a certain budget target in mind.... but why when the Rosie Capstone, etc is a MUCH better unit for not that much more...?


----------



## twerk

I've seen the EVGA 500B for $29.99 on Newegg and the EVGA 430 for $19.99. Now, they aren't the best units in the world but for those prices they are perfect for cheap office builds. If you are building a cheap gaming rig I would recommend you spend a bit extra and go with an Antec Earthwatts or similar, I wouldn't want to use these units in a stressful environment.


----------



## shilka

Made an edit at the end of the thread as twerk had a point


----------



## Quarazhi

Very well made thread as always! Information instead of don't buy this it's crap blah blah blah! And you're always willing to change your opinion if someone makes a valid point!


----------



## mdocod

Good work Shilka









Much like the CX series from corsair, these PSUs can't be interchanged watt for watt in enthusiast/performance computing builds with more highly regarded PSU options.

Odd that they chose pretty *decent* 105C rated SC series Teapo caps for the secondaries, but then went and used semi-garbage class 85C rated capXon LP series on the main filters. Huge bummer and that is apt to be a source of degrading power quality as the unit ages.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdocod*
> 
> Good work Shilka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much like the CX series from corsair, these PSUs can't be interchanged watt for watt in enthusiast/performance computing builds with more highly regarded PSU options.
> 
> Odd that they chose pretty *decent* 105C rated SC series Teapo caps for the secondaries, but then went and used semi-garbage class 85C rated capXon LP series on the main filters. Huge bummer and that is apt to be a source of degrading power quality as the unit ages.


Yeah that didn't make sense to me either. Probably got a shipment of 100k of them for a good deal


----------



## shilka

Was thinking about a W.Y.S.N.B. thread for the Fractal Design Integra R2 and the Corsair CS next but i really dont know these threads have a way of going total FUBAR, and its not like i really like doing threads like this i just think everyone have a right to know what is not very good, its not like its hate or bashing on the units or brand.


----------



## icetorch

Techpowerup review shows the main cap to beTeapo (400 V, 330 µF, 85°C). Does this change anything? It looks like it has better ripples then the 500B.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/600B/4.html


----------



## shilka

None of them are good but the bronze rated models are better then the lower white 80 plus rated models.


----------



## icetorch

I still think its not bad if you consider it a budget psu. Certainly cant be compared to higher end models but its the cheapest decent psu and for good reason. There is the CX600 but its only rated at 30C continuous? Btw where does that info come from? Looked on the Corsair site and it says "Rated up to 600W of continuous power output at 40ºC". http://www.corsair.com/en-us/builder-series-cx600


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icetorch*
> 
> IThere is the CX600 but its only rated at 30C continuous? Btw where does that info come from? Looked on the Corsair site and it says "Rated up to 600W of continuous power output at 40ºC". http://www.corsair.com/en-us/builder-series-cx600


I never said they where bad i said they are not all that good and thats way they are so cheap and they dont belong anywhere near a high end gaming machine or any gaming machine.

As for the 30c
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
And jonnyguru says the same.


----------



## icetorch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I never said they where bad i said they are not all that good and thats way they are so cheap and they dont belong anywhere near a high end gaming machine or any gaming machine.
> 
> As for the 30c
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
> And jonnyguru says the same.


Thanks for the info. I'll ask around to check if its really 30c. Maybe corsair or realhardtech wills ays something about it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icetorch*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll ask around to check if its really 30c. Maybe corsair or realhardtech wills ays something about it.


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=416

Quote
Guys, this thing is only rated to full power at thirty degrees. I've spoken about this kind of thing before, but not for a while, so here's my position on this: I have no use for anything that can't do full power at forty degrees or better, and I review these units accordingly. Computer cases routinely see temperatures higher than thirty at the power supply intake, and this becomes more and more of an issue the further south you live, depending on whether or not you're buying this budget unit so you can afford to run the AC.

It also becomes more of an issue depending on where your unit is located. I have family with computers next to heating vents, because that's the only place available to put them. Guess what that does to a Canadian computer? Most of their cases don't have the newer layout where the power supply pulls room temperature air in from underneath the case, so those power supplies are taking in air heated by the vent and the computer hardware. Thirty degrees? Ha!

No, folks, thirty degrees just doesn't work for me. A unit this heavily de-rated is likely only good for 650W at a more reasonable forty to fifty degrees. It may be a perfectly decent little unit, but my hot box will not stay cool enough to make this unit happy. This is by design - my methodology is to get these things to at least forty whenever possible, because that's the lowest temperature I personally expect to get full power out of a unit. Forty is more than reasonable, even for a good budget unit.

Really, here's what it comes down to... this unit has to pass hot box testing, or there will be scoring repercussions on page six. I haven't had to use those particular scoring rules in a looooong time. Corsair, I hope you had CWT give you overtemp protection, because I think this unit is going to need it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I honestly thought the 430 was a decent psu for how cheap it is, even read johnnyguru's review and he gave it an 8.5. Would it still be plausible to run an FX6300+GTX950 combo on one or would it eventually wear the psu to the bone?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I honestly thought the 430 was a decent psu for how cheap it is, even read johnnyguru's review and he gave it an 8.5. Would it still be plausible to run an FX6300+GTX950 combo on one or would it eventually wear the psu to the bone?


Its cheap for a reason and that reason is its not all that good.

http://hardocp.com/article/2015/02/19/evga_430w_power_supply_review/#.VhDs-T2SouV


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I honestly thought the 430 was a decent psu for how cheap it is, even read johnnyguru's review and he gave it an 8.5. Would it still be plausible to run an FX6300+GTX950 combo on one or would it eventually wear the psu to the bone?
> 
> 
> 
> Its cheap for a reason and that reason is its not all that good.
> 
> http://hardocp.com/article/2015/02/19/evga_430w_power_supply_review/#.VhDs-T2SouV
Click to expand...

The 500B looks like its a little bit better and only a couple bucks more, I could probably use that instead.

I would like to go with something like the Corsair CS450M or a Seasonic S12II but they aren't in budget range, and even if they were, would it really benefit from having one or the other? I mean I would think so if I was running higher end hardware but as it stands I feel like the 500B would suffice. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fnpGCJ


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The 500B looks like its a little bit better and only a couple bucks more, I could probably use that instead.
> 
> I would like to go with something like the Corsair CS450M or a Seasonic S12II but they aren't in budget range, and even if they were, would it really benefit from having one or the other? I mean I would think so if I was running higher end hardware but as it stands I feel like the 500B would suffice. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fnpGCJ


About the best in that price range is the XFX TS which is a rebranded Seasonic S12IIB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&cm_re=XFX_TS-_-17-207-013-_-Product

Its better then the EVGA 500B.

The 450 watt version is a litte bit cheaper
http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX12V-Power-Supply-P1450SGREN/dp/B013UFQ2CG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1443977401&sr=8-8&keywords=XFX+TS


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The 500B looks like its a little bit better and only a couple bucks more, I could probably use that instead.
> 
> I would like to go with something like the Corsair CS450M or a Seasonic S12II but they aren't in budget range, and even if they were, would it really benefit from having one or the other? I mean I would think so if I was running higher end hardware but as it stands I feel like the 500B would suffice. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fnpGCJ
> 
> 
> 
> About the best in that price range is the XFX TS which is a rebranded Seasonic S12IIB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013&cm_re=XFX_TS-_-17-207-013-_-Product
> 
> Its better then the EVGA 500B.
> 
> The 450 watt version is a litte bit cheaper
> http://www.amazon.com/XFX-ATX12V-Power-Supply-P1450SGREN/dp/B013UFQ2CG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1443977401&sr=8-8&keywords=XFX+TS
Click to expand...

Thanks, the 450 watt seems to be the most reasonable price wise. I keep looking at the 500B and 430 though and really I'm not seeing too much of a difference between those and the XFX TS. Keep in mind I'm looking at the portion of the tests where the unit is being tested at 230/280 watts, since that is the most realistic load scenario for this build.


----------



## fido

once ur system get cooked from bad psu







dont forget to get a toothpick and marshmallow


----------



## shilka

Tweaked and updated the OP.


----------



## CDub07

From the review I seen from HardOCP the unit is not that good but at the same time it is also one of the best in its price range. Im running my system @ stock with the 500W and it seems to be doing ok. I guess time will tell.


----------



## mazdaboi

All of these threads ive seen with varying results. What we really need to get is some feedback on when/if these "poor" or "less ideal" PSU's fail.

Im on a budget build (for fun) case came pre-loaded with a Diablotek 400W, I removed that immediately, just for safety, picked up a 520W Insignia PSU for $39 until I found a more reputable power supply. the EVGA 600w 80Plus went on sale for $37.99 at BestBuy, I returned the 520W Insignia (only rated at 383W actual on the label) waiting for the EVGA 600W to come in.

In the mean time, I have placed the Diablotek back in the case (made a few videos which will be uploaded to YT here soon, to show it will work with a single 6850 vid card and multiple HDD's/SSD.s and my FX-6300 processor) awaiting my new PSU.

Just got the PSU yesterday, The Diablotek has been running for the past 3 days no issues (and im not going to do any longevity tests at this point) But will be installing the EVGA 600W tonight.

My load with the under 100W TDP FX-6300 and a HD 6850 card ill be well under the 75% total power consumption of the EVGA PSU. Not heavily stressed, I should see a good 3-5years at 100% uptime.

It is a Retail of $59 power supply, it should last a few years...when not taxing it 100%, maybe longer. Its not the MOST efficient, but for my build my fingers are crossed it will last until I do a new build (2-3 years).

Anyone have any good longevity or failure results?


----------



## CDub07

I think we will both be fine. Neither are running crazy OC'ing or running 2 8pin GPU on the EVGA. The problem is people say just spend a little more money and get something better but sometimes you don't have anything extra to spare. I looked around and couldn't really find any stories of the PSU just dying out of the blue and going out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> I think we will both be fine. Neither are running crazy OC'ing or running 2 8pin GPU on the EVGA. The problem is people say just spend a little more money and get something better but sometimes you don't have anything extra to spare. I looked around and couldn't really find any stories of the PSU just dying out of the blue and going out in a blaze of glory.


I'm on the same page with you! "There is always something better" it may cost more, but in reality were not using the $9.99-$14.99 PSU specials .


----------



## Desolutional

I'm also (ironically) considering this low end PSU to power an OCed Skylake G4400 budget build. OCing a G4400 uses manual voltage anyway, so that won't need to vary load, and the GPU should handle it fine too. Haven't bought it yet, but as it's for a budget Skylake Pentium build, may end up getting it at the end of it anyway. Price does really mean quality with PSUs however, but I agree with you guys - there really is no long term studies on this PSUs quality, and AFAIK there aren't any people crying that it burnt their house down after a year. RTD!

If you need a sure bet for a super reliable PSU, the G2 SuperNOVA is a great bet. But it's quite a lot more expensive too. I guess the question is, how much do I want to pay for my rig's safety. Jonny Guru reviews are one thing, but daily use over a year by a normal consumer is an *entirely* different thing.


----------



## mazdaboi

@Desolutional - Im on 3 days now 100% up time, taxing my GPU at 98% and CPU @ 50-60% on the EVGA 600w PSU. So that should be my max power i would ever pull from this rig. I have no doubts this PSU will outlive this current build and then be transplanted into a dedicated theatre PC later down the road.


----------



## gnubert

EVGA 500B coming in from a Newegg sale yesterday, $10 US,with a 3 year warranty (sold out fast, had a $20 rebate, $10 "Shell Shocker" coupon code & free shipping).

This will be the 9th HEC 380/500/550 80+ I've bought for under $20. These are low end offerings in the 80+ category, but all have been good enough for budget builds and as replacements for old and inefficient power supplies.


----------



## mazdaboi

awesome deal, ive run mine for a few weeks now. 100% up time no issues. and come to think about it my initial build on my i3 was with an HEC 500w.


----------



## AnakiMana

Quote:


> Anyone have any good longevity or failure results?


I build, sell and then support custom computers as an independent IT guy. So I have some insights on these units.

In March 2014 I started buying both the 430w and 500w EVGA PSUs (100-W1-0430-KR and 100-W1-0500-KR).

I've bought 23 from Newegg and 14 from Amazon, totalling 37. I still have one on the shelf unopened, so I can speak for the 36 that I've used.

First of all, none have failed since then or been DOA from the vendor to begin with.

I only use these in standard business workstations or home computers with integrated motherboard graphics, or very weak added cards which don't require dedicated power. All my gamer builds get much more serious power supplies because I'm a gamer myself and learned that lesson a long time ago. I also carry and offer my home customers a choice between these and one which I charge $150 for (I mark up about 30%, standard business practice) - and lots of times residential people pay this even at over twice the price because they understand the concept of quality and treat it like an upgrade. I especially never condone gamers or overclockers use a budget power supply.

I was disappointed to read this article and learn that HEC makes these. But I've had nothing but great results in my non-enthusiast and non-gamer builds. As the owner of this very small business, it helps me keep costs down and compete a little better.

I did run across a scenario where I couldn't use either of these power supplies and had to swap out a different brand. I used a case (Fractal Design FD-CA-ARC-MINI-R2-BL-W) with fan selector switch that consistently crashed when using the switch. Changing to the only other power supply I had on the shelf at the time (Sentey 725w XPP725-HS) resolved it.

I will happily continue to stick with this PSU as my budget pick. But this was a great article that confirms I'm doing the right thing by keeping it as my lowest tier offering.

Thanks, and I hope this helps.


----------



## Agiel

so i better get a 700/750W EVGA ? right ??
i agreed about CX series, when those units reach 2 years, u will start seeing crashes and sudden shutdowns when u push your pc, i have a CX600M cant hold my r9 280 in new tittles, im lloking now for a better PSU


----------



## shilka

The 700B is not group regulated which is why the thread says 500B and 600B.
But unless you are going to have two video cards you dont need a 700 watt PSU

If you are looking for a really cheap but decent option the Corsair CX550
And no it has nothing to do with the old CX series

Corsair CX series explained


----------



## Chupacabra333

Somebody told me I was on the garbage hype train for saying I would spend 20 more dollars for a Seasonic S12ii 520w instead of an Evga 500w 80+ white PSU on a 600 dollar system. No wonder why his 1000+ dollar PC was starting to sound like a turbine...he owns a Deepcool PSU. I know that Seasonic model is a group regulated unit, which are not very popular these days but Johnny Gurú rate It pretty good.


----------



## Omisco

Hi sorry to bring up an old thread but reading this has me quite concerned. I built a rig about a month ago and seemed to have skimped on the PSU due to my ignorance during the process of picking the components. Current specs are as follows

i5 6500
1060 6gb oc
8gb ddr4 3000 mhz
120 gb SSD(everything currently on the SSD)/1 TB HDD(empty)
600b psu
kraken x62 AIO
asrockZ170 PRO 4

I have been hearing grinding or "fax", "hard drive writing ish" sounds coming from the psu since I built it. It's only a month old. Did I damage any of my parts by using this psu? Or can I simply get a new one tomorrow and I will be fine>? Can you please suggest the best PSU for my build? you seem to be very knowledgeable when it comes to the subject. Money is not an option but I don't want to buy more power than I need. I would also prefer it to not sound like this psu at all, also I want to overclock my cpu, and gpu(which already is OC) Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced

*edit*

Might I also add that my core voltage readings for my cpu are always jumping around......it is not like what I see in other videos or readings. I hope I didn't damage anything but my machine runs great. Please help if you can!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omisco*
> 
> Hi sorry to bring up an old thread but reading this has me quite concerned. I built a rig about a month ago and seemed to have skimped on the PSU due to my ignorance during the process of picking the components. Current specs are as follows
> 
> i5 6500
> 1060 6gb oc
> 8gb ddr4 3000 mhz
> 120 gb SSD(everything currently on the SSD)/1 TB HDD(empty)
> 600b psu
> kraken x62 AIO
> asrockZ170 PRO 4
> 
> I have been hearing grinding or "fax", "hard drive writing ish" sounds coming from the psu since I built it. It's only a month old. Did I damage any of my parts by using this psu? Or can I simply get a new one tomorrow and I will be fine>? Can you please suggest the best PSU for my build? you seem to be very knowledgeable when it comes to the subject. Money is not an option but I don't want to buy more power than I need. I would also prefer it to not sound like this psu at all, also I want to overclock my cpu, and gpu(which already is OC) Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Might I also add that my core voltage readings for my cpu are always jumping around......it is not like what I see in other videos or readings. I hope I didn't damage anything but my machine runs great. Please help if you can!


I'm sure you haven't hurt anything with your computer.

This would be a good psu for your system:

*http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440*


----------



## Omisco

That link has given me a 403 error, could your perhaps post the psu model itself? Thank you! It just concerns me that my CPUID VID readings and vcore readings are always fluctuating


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omisco*
> 
> That link has given me a 403 error, could your perhaps post the psu model itself? Thank you! It just concerns me that my CPUID VID readings and vcore readings are always fluctuating


EVGA 550w G2:


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omisco*
> 
> Hi sorry to bring up an old thread but reading this has me quite concerned. I built a rig about a month ago and seemed to have skimped on the PSU due to my ignorance during the process of picking the components. Current specs are as follows
> 
> I have been hearing grinding or "fax", "hard drive writing ish" sounds coming from the psu since I built it. It's only a month old. Did I damage any of my parts by using this psu? Or can I simply get a new one tomorrow and I will be fine>? Can you please suggest the best PSU for my build? you seem to be very knowledgeable when it comes to the subject. Money is not an option but I don't want to buy more power than I need...


I have the 600watt 80 plus EVGA PSU, its been up for about 90% of the last year (since i bought the PSU) and not one issue. Like any PSU even the top rated ones with very small//tight power tolerance can have issues and die. Most likely its just a fan going up in the PSU (which it needs to cool the board and components). Do you smell anything from the back of the power supply?

I have used many branded power supplies. the EVGA was on sale for $34 is the reason i got it, my system is constantly being upgraded, cause i find something on sale and ill upgrade it. My suggestion is to just buy a new PSU. Thermaltake, Corsair, Seasonic are all good and will power your system with no issues. You have some good components, A 600-650 watt would suffice, or if your looking at future proofing for a bigger video card later or dual cards, go for a 750watt. PSU should run you around 100-120 $ USD.

Maybe something like this Seasonic 760W


----------



## Omisco

I'd prefer to stay away from evga if possible but I guess there seems to be quite a difference in how the gold models are built vs the bronze?


----------



## BWAS1000

I have a friend with one of these one a Xeon W3520 and a GTS450. HAd it for maybe 4 years now actually. Never heard any problems or complaints from him. They might be cheap, but they certainly aren't cheap crap.


----------



## overclocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omisco*
> 
> I'd prefer to stay away from evga if possible but I guess there seems to be quite a difference in how the gold models are built vs the bronze?


yes each series may have several platforms. I wont touch any of EVGA HEC units regardles of efficiency rating. EVGA units made by Seasonic,Superflower or FSP all review very well.

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm


----------



## Razzeedesu

This thread is old. The EVGA 600B was reviewed again on 2016 and passed.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/04/28/evga_600b_entry_level_power_supply_review/9

My 2nd PC has GTX 970 SLI with this PSU with no problems.


----------



## shilka

Its still group regulated which means its voltage regulation is not very good which means it not all that good of a series
This is still reason not to buy one, that being said they are not terrible they are just cheap for a reason.


Spoiler: Quote from the review you posted



As with the EVGA 500B, the 600B sets off on sort of bad foot today with the build quality. The external build quality of the EVGA 600B is once more "OK" as it features a flat black finish and fixed cables with a 120mm overhead fan. The aesthetics are identical to the 500B so there is nothing flashy that screams anything but "entry level product" here. For an entry level product like this though, that is completely fine.The internal build quality, however, suffers from the same two issues that we saw with the 500B, topology and component selection. *The topology on this unit is bordering on ancient by archaeological standards at this point* and there is not much that can be done about that. The component selection, however, is something that could be changed and most people would be much happier to see the CapXon and Teapo capacitors replaced by something far better for the extra dollar or so that it would cost even in this product segment.

The load testing results for the EVGA 600B are somewhat similar to what we saw from the 500B in that the unit passed but it did so in a very uninspired manner. While that is, perhaps, not the greatest introduction ever it is better than what happened with we saw the EVGA 430W. So there is that. When we look at the numbers posted by the 600B, we see that the voltage regulation was not stellar and, during our load tests, the 12v rail dropped by 0.36v! This was followed up by the 5v rail increasing by 0.1v and the 3.3v rail decreasing by 0.07v. As we don't have any real units to compare this one to among recent products, *the only thing we can say is that the results we see here are passing but the absolute values posted were not good*.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzeedesu*
> 
> This thread is old. The EVGA 600B was reviewed again on 2016 and passed.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/04/28/evga_600b_entry_level_power_supply_review/9
> 
> My 2nd PC has GTX 970 SLI with this PSU with no problems.


As the review said, passed, but it's not a good unit. Just good compared to the competition in its price range.


----------



## shilka

What i am thinking is why someone will spend money on 2x GTX 970 cards but wont spend more then $60 on PSU and instead getting an old outdated group regulated unit
If you really want an old outdated group regulated unit at least get a Seasonic S12II or its XFX rebrand which cost almost the same.


----------



## Razzeedesu

You know I may not live in the same country like you and may not share the same reality, right? The hardware market is very limited here, specifically when it comes to PSUs and monitors.

EVGA 600B here costs about R$250, while Seasonic S12 620W can be found for R$425 and only one shop has it in stock. Anyway, I did not buy this PSU exclusively for this PC.

I had the GTX 970 SLI on my primary PC (with a Corsair RM750) until I bought a GTX 1080, then transfered both cards to the secondary.

http://outervision.com/b/YNXmEf

It's inconvenient needing to use SATA/molex to PCI-E adapters because the EVGA 600B lacks four connectors, but it works flawlessly.

In the past I used more power demanding graphics cards with this PSU, GTX 295 and GTX 580, with no problem. Even a Corsair CX430 dealed with both without exploding.


----------



## JRS017

Actually that one was one highest on the Rails I seen and that's good that one didn't budge hardly at all from 12.2-12.3v.


----------



## BinaryDemon

These units get a lot of hate... but seriously what's the alternative recommendation at the same price point? Rosewill? Antec VP-450?

It's easy to be a PC elitest and offer suggestions at double or triple the price and say you would trust anything less. But sometimes a casual gaming buddy with a C2D / 8800gt just wants to get his old system running again.


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> These units get a lot of hate... but seriously what's the alternative recommendation at the same price point? Rosewill? Antec VP-450?
> 
> It's easy to be a PC elitest and offer suggestions at double or triple the price and say you would trust anything less. But sometimes a casual gaming buddy with a C2D / 8800gt just wants to get his old system running again.


Yeah and Apevia definitely seems like some stronger units see if it holds up at least for awhile.


----------



## shilka

The new Corsair CX series which are DC-DC cost almost the same as these EVGA units which are old oudated mediocre group regulated units
So thats a somewhat pointless argument and claim to make

As for the claim and everyone else please that posted in the last 4 weeks go back and read the first part of the OP
I dont care the least what you think and feel about these EVGA units as it does not change the fact that they are old oudated mediocre group regulated units

Corsair has replaced its old oudated mediocre group regulated CX series units with a new lineup that are DC-DC
Seasonic is also on the way with a new DC-DC series that will kill off the old Seasonic S12II

That means EVGA will be the only major brand that i can think of that still has old oudated mediocre group regulated units
EVGA should retire all its oudated mediocre group regulated units as well so we can finally be rid of group regulation ONCE AND FOR ALL

More complaints about this thread and will have it locked like the CX and RM thread was for years due to certain people that cant stand criticism
Last warning!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The new Corsair CX series which are DC-DC cost almost the same as these EVGA units which are old oudated mediocre group regulated units
> So thats a somewhat pointless argument and claim to make
> 
> As for your claim and everyone else please that posted in the last 4 weeks go back and read the first part of the OP
> I dont care the least what you think and feel about these EVGA units as it does not change the fact that they are old oudated mediocre group regulated units
> 
> Corsair has replaced its old oudated mediocre group regulated CX series units with a new lineup that are DC-DC
> Seasonic is also on the way with a new DC-DC series that will kill off the old Seasonic S12II
> 
> That means EVGA will be the only major brand that i can think of that still has old oudated mediocre group regulated units
> EVGA should retire all its oudated mediocre group regulated units as well
> 
> More complaints about this thread and will have it locked like the CX and RM thread was for years due to certain people that cant stand criticism
> Last warning!


I wasn't making any arguments or claims. I was simply saying that it would be a good idea to suggest alternatives.


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I wasn't making any arguments or claims. I was simply saying that it would be a good idea to suggest alternatives.


It's nothing to really argue about really, there's been a slew of pretty decent unit's out there and it's like how it's always been whatever gets the job done and at least a little while out of them, let's please keep it clean and respectful etc haha


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Closed per request.


----------

